

New: The Non-Programmer's Tutorial for Python 3 - dyc
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Non-Programmers_Tutorial_for_Python_3

======
huxley
Link is incorrect, it should be:

[http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Non-
Programmer%27s_Tutorial_for...](http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Non-
Programmer%27s_Tutorial_for_Python_3)

